# Steel Deck girder & truss bridge



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi there
Here is the current bridge I'm working on now!! It's a N scale Steel deck girder and deck truss bridge that will be 30 inches long when finished. The last photo shows the detail best.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, 30" long in N-scale will be one large bridge!


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> WOW, 30" long in N-scale will be one large bridge!


Hi gunrunner, The fellow that ordered it is a man after my own heart!! HE LIKES SPECTACULAR BRIDGES!!!:thumbsup:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

On an N-scale layout, I think 30" will qualify.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all,
Here's the latest update on the Deck truss & girder bridge. Thetruss section is done and now working on the girders!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

David- im curious, how much time do you have in this so far? You do awesome work but i imagine it must take up some time to make this out of wood? 

How much does something like this cost for a steel girder bridge? I realize you have alot of time into it


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joed2323 said:


> David- im curious, how much time do you have in this so far? You do awesome work but i imagine it must take up some time to make this out of wood?
> 
> How much does something like this cost for a steel girder bridge? I realize you have alot of time into it


Click Daves link he has posted it will bring you to his Bonanza site where he sells them.
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/David_Stockwell
Dave will build what ever size you want.

BUT NONE WILL BE MOTORIZED IN ANY WAY...NEVER EVER NEVER! (right Dave?)
This one is $95 bucks N scale.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dave's prices are actually pretty darned reasonable for the amount of work in these bridges.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

joed2323 said:


> David- im curious, how much time do you have in this so far? You do awesome work but i imagine it must take up some time to make this out of wood?
> 
> How much does something like this cost for a steel girder bridge? I realize you have alot of time into it


Hi joed2323,
This particular bridge I have been working for about a month but I don't have that much time in it. I'm just guessing but I may have a total of 60 to 70 hours of work in it. The timber bridges go faster because I don't have the small details to make. As far as prices go it looks like 2 other friends of mine (big ed and gunrunner) have already given you an idea!!:smilie_daumenpos:
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, I give up.....No motorized David Stockwell lift bridge will ever be made! 
I give up!



How about a NON- motorized lift bridge then? 

Check it out Dave,
http://www.custommodelrailroads.com/liftbridge-1.aspx












Or how about a NON- motorized swing bridge? 
http://blackwaterandmosquitocreeklumber.blogspot.com/



















Take note I did say NON-motorized. 
Your a bridge man Dave, you have to appreciate the beauty right? :smokin:


Heck they could be N scale too if you like, O? I don't think you would want to do?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> OK, I give up.....No motorized David Stockwell lift bridge will ever be made!
> I give up!
> 
> 
> ...


Hi big ed,
Well now that is sure a relief to know that you have given up on motorized bridges!!:appl:
Tell me, do you want a lift type bridge or a swing bridge?? I don't want one!!:dunno: and really don't want to build one. The N scale bridge you showed in your previous post here was a custom one I built on my own and thought it was a great looking bridge but had a terrible time trying to find a buyer for it. Both of those bridges you show here look excellent!! but I am afraid to build something like that because I don't think I would ever sell it and it appears that someone is already offering it!! so there is our dilemma!! You want it :dunno:and I won't build it:smilie_daumenneg:
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, you can't say I didn't try. :smokin:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Well, you can't say I didn't try. :smokin:


Hi big ed,:smilie_daumenpos:

I would never accuse you of not trying!!!:appl::laugh:
You know! Smoking is bad for your health!!
Just for your information!! I got to thinking about my bridges!!:dunno: Seriously I'm actually very tired!!! I've been building them fairly steady since 2008, except for that bout with a detached retina, when I couldn't see straight Been working slower at them this year!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Another update of the Deck truss & Deck girder bridge!! Finished the girders, and started working on the stringers. Finished the stringers and then assembled the truss, girders and stringers. Next thing in line are the piers and abutments! Here's the pic's!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

nice.

i bet you know this but here goes.

your building like they do it with air planes. so if you put wax paper over your plans
the glue will come off that easier than off the paper and will save the plans for another go round.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

wingnut163 said:


> nice.
> 
> i bet you know this but here goes.
> 
> ...


Hi wingnut,

YEP!! I use wax paper!! Just didn't bother with it for the stringers. Thanks for the tip anyway. Most of the time the plans are only good for one go around. Almost never build the same bridge twice!! The only building aids I use over and over are the jigs for making timber trestle bents!! Their made out of wood an I have to clean them up ever so often!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all,
The N scale Deck truss bridge is now finished. Here are the final photo's!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice David! How do you do the stonework?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

John, they are the packages that you would get chicken breasts in, you know the yellow tray that holds them?

Works nice, beat them up a little, add lines for the different layers of stone and then paint, they take paint real well, lightweight too.

I now have a variety saved, they come in all different sizes, the steak ones are bigger.
My DS Bridge I used the mushroom containers under Dave's stonework, after I decided to save the original foam bulkhead I made for another project.

Best of all they are just garbage that you would have thrown out anyway.

Only thing is I can't match Dave's coloring.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice David! How do you do the stonework?





big ed said:


> John, they are the packages that you would get chicken breasts in, you know the yellow tray that holds them?
> 
> Works nice, beat them up a little, add lines for the different layers of stone and then paint, they take paint real well, lightweight too.
> 
> ...


Hi gunrunner AND!! big ed,

I see big ed has beat me to the punch!!!:laugh:
Here are 3 pic's.One showing the material (which big ed described) and the finished ones!!:smilie_daumenpos: In one case I make a form out of wood ( photo2) and cover it and then carve the mortar lines and in the other case (photo3) I cut layers and stack them together, then do the carving. Use ACC for glueing. Plastic glues eat up the material and white glue doesn't hold as well in some cases.

big ed if you go to a craft shop you should be able to find the exact type of paint I use. One of the brands is Delta Creamcoat and the other is Apple Barrel (carried by Wal-Mart)
They are both acrylic type paint!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very cool Dave, and creative too. They look great, just wondered what your technique was.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Very cool Dave, and creative too. They look great, just wondered what your technique was.


Well gunrunner, now you know!!! so you can make some abutments and piers for your own bridge building!! You do build bridges don't you?? If not you could always build some stone retaining walls or stone foundations or etc.!!!:thumbsup::appl:
Cheers, Dave


----------

